# New Occupation List-2011



## expat- (Jun 29, 2011)

Hello,

Anyone having idea about when NEW OCCUPATION LIST for skilled professional will be out in 2011.

Since IT was removed in 2010, any chances for IT people to migrate to canada apart from Qubec Migration.

Thanks.


----------



## sachin1 (Mar 21, 2011)

expat- said:


> Hello,
> 
> Anyone having idea about when NEW OCCUPATION LIST for skilled professional will be out in 2011.
> 
> ...


New occupation is already released and no "IT Occupations" even this time..


----------



## expat- (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks for info sachin,

But i dont see the new occupation list in CIC website, when did it released and when can i see the list.

Thanks



sachin1 said:


> New occupation is already released and no "IT Occupations" even this time..


----------



## sachin1 (Mar 21, 2011)

expat- said:


> Thanks for info sachin,
> 
> But i dont see the new occupation list in CIC website, when did it released and when can i see the list.
> 
> Thanks


I know it from a consultant..


----------



## Jan74 (Jul 18, 2011)

You can emigrate as an IT professional still, but it will be:

1. Québec process;

2. Provincial Nominee;

or

3. Get a job offer, file for Federal Skilled Worker process with the job offer letter in the process.

There is also the Work Permit, for a more temporary thing.


----------

